# Senior Portait Critique



## wsmith96 (Nov 13, 2014)

This past weekend I helped a friend out by taking some senior pictures of her son. She wasn't happy with the portraits that she had already paid for from another photographer, so I said I would help her out. I was up front in telling her that I haven't really done any portrait work other than terrorizing my wife and kids with a portable, in-home studio that the CR community helped me set up. I did not accept any money for my efforts - payment was in the experience. I have zero training in how to pose people other than finding portraits that I liked on the Internet.

So, with that in mind, I'd like to present a few of my shots to the community here for critique. The pictures were taken with a 60D with either a 17-55, 50 1.8, 70-200 2.8, or 60 2.8 macro. I made the most of natural lighting in a downtown "historic" setting. I did use flash with a flash bender for pictures in the alley. Pictures were shot in RAW and processed in lightroom 5 only. 

Though this was my first time providing this service, I'm not excited about the results. I think I spent more time being nervous about getting it right rather than being relaxed and going with the flow. The experience was invaluable though!

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 13, 2014)

Wow - the pictures showed up a lot bigger than they used too


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 13, 2014)

One last one.


----------



## Rejdmast (Nov 13, 2014)

I think they are very nice!


----------



## drolo61 (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you for sharing - they all look pretty fine.
As you have asked for feedback, here you go...in order of latest post first

1 - I would have removed the "air" under the last step at the bottom
2 - Not critically sharp on my screen, either too tightly or to widely cropped. Rather give me his full left shoulder (if available) or crop even a bit more
3- Great - if anything, I personally prefer eyelevel shots
4 - Pretty cool. Try "with feet" version and try "rectified wall" 
5 - Perfect 
6 - Would have cropped above waist level. The little blue jeans does not add much
7 - Something went wrong with white balance or is the greenish cast intentionally? Tree growing "out of his head" could be avoided 
8 - Personally to me this is a landscape format. Use more of the railway track to visualise "the future ahead". 
9 - Love the idea!! Try closer and from "little girl eyelevel" and take at least her heel into the frame. Maybe take a variant with him looking into the little girl's eyes

All in all impressive for starters!
Hope that helps

Have agreat day
Olaf


----------



## Omni Images (Nov 13, 2014)

I am in no way a people person, so taking portraits are not my thing, but I have done it over years.

One thing I have noticed in all the shots is his smile is exactly the same in all of them.
I think maybe you need to engage him a little more and get to know him better, perhaps a few risque' man to man jokes or something to get him to relax and get some other facial expressions.

I do think you need to get the client let their guard down with you and relax to get more from them ... he just looks a little stiff.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Nov 13, 2014)

I would have liked a less busy background. But that's picking nits.

These look like some good photographs.

What was it about the professional photographs that the family did not like? Were they YANAP candidates?


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 13, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I would have liked a less busy background. But that's picking nits.
> 
> These look like some good photographs.
> 
> What was it about the professional photographs that the family did not like? Were they YANAP candidates?



I'm not sure what YANAP is. I didn't ask them about what they didn't like, just what they were wanting. I didn't see the other photographs either - perhaps I should have to make sure I didn't give them a similar result. So far they seem pleased with the results, which is my goal. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 13, 2014)

drolo61 said:


> Thank you for sharing - they all look pretty fine.
> As you have asked for feedback, here you go...in order of latest post first
> 
> 1 - I would have removed the "air" under the last step at the bottom
> ...



Thanks for the feedback Olaf. I had to laugh about the tree growing out of his head - you were right and I wasn't paying attention to the background when I took the shot. I'll see if I can remove the tree.  Also, I appreciate your critique. I'll work on your recommendations and repost the updates later today or tomorrow.

-wes


----------

